# Need Help! Oral melanoma



## tine (Apr 5, 2010)

HI All,
I am new to this group, & my 15 1/2 yr old "baby" Sierra was just diagnosed w/ Oral melanoma. I am devatstaed beyond words, look at her, & my heart just breaks, She has a rather lg lesion at the very base of her tongue. My vet said to take her home & just love her, we'll know when it's time. I'm an RN, & the medical professional in me, knows how bad this is, but yet I cannnot just let her go. Surgery was offered of course, but would not buy her much more time. She is not in pain, the only indicator that something was amiss was bad breath & some drooling. I brush her teeth also, so was praying it was just a "bad tooth"-no such luck. Has anyone out there had any success with ANYTHING for this? I know she can't be here forever, but....you know....I have to try. Please help!
Chris, RN in NJ


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum. I'm sorry you found us this way. I have absolutely no experience with this whatsoever, but someone will come along that has. You also might want to post this in the cancer section & if you do, make mention of it in your first post so you don't find a bunch of posts on both.

Wow, what I would have given to have had 15 wonderful years with my boy, Duke. We had to say goodbye in February 2010 after a 5 month very courageous battle with lymphoma. He was only 8 3/4. I know age doesn't make it any more or less devistating. It's a horrible disease. 

I hope someone can come along and help you with this. And, again, welcome.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry you got this news. What a wonderful Mommy you must be. Mouth stuff is almost always bad. I just had surgery (on her leg) on a 17 year old and it went well. But we were a week away from having to let her go because the mass was so big, so we took the chance. I would educate yourself about this as much as you can. Have you taken her to a specialist? That might help to give you some peace of mind in what ever you decide.I will be thinking of both of you and hoping for some good quality time ahead. Please take care.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

My 7 y/o rescue boy had oral melanoma, with a tumor located on his lip. He underwent 2 surgeries on it with the second one done by a specialist to get clear margins. He is 9 now and doing fine. He also had mast cell tumors removed with no recurrance so far. His melanoma is different because it was not on the interior of his mouth but on the lip.
He did not receive any other treatment other than regular rechecks.
I feel very fortunate to have him doing so well. I feel like he is living on borrowed time as the specialist feels he most certainly will have more tumors in his lifetime.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Chris I am SO sorry. However you have been so lucky to have your Sierra for 15 1/2 years. I for one are very jealous. I lost my Maxine last fall to osteosarcoma that was found in her mouth. We chose to manage her pain for as long as possible, and not do any form of "heroics" to try to save her. It was the hardest thing I have ever done. 

I know your feelings well. For us it was all about pain management. We worked with NSAID's, and tramadol. We kept having to change the cocktail for her. We also had to modify her diet, as she came to a point she could not eat kibble then too soft food became hard to eat. Bless Max's heart she was a real trooper. I was able to love her for about 4 months post diagnosis. She did tell us when she was ready to move on. She also was fine until the last day. So she "lived" her life. 

I wish I had magic ideas for you. I apologize I do not. Please give Sierra a great big hug from me, allow her to hug you back. Be blessed with the time you have had together. That is truly incredible. 

Welcome!
Ann


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear Sierra has this horrible cancer. I'm sorry I'm not familiar with oral melanoma (dealing with hemangiosarcoma presently). A neighbor's dog is dealing with an oral cancer (not sure what kind) and an independent lymphoma and they have decided to try supplements and just hope for the best (he's almost 12 and a lab) so I don't have any suggestions based on what she is doing. The only thing I would suggest is possibly getting a second opinion from a veterinary oncologist or a veterinary oral surgeon. 

Please keep us posted and again, I'm sorry.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

So sorry to hear of this diagnosis. I have no words of wisdom, just sending {{HUGS}} your way. Love and enjoy the time you have together.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Lots of prayers coming your way. I'm so sorry.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Sierra. I noticed you are from NJ. We have had success with the oncologists at Red Bank rbvh.net There may be other options to make her comfortable. Our Tasha was diagnosed with lymphoma 18 months ago.

We will keep you and Sierra in our prayers.


----------



## tine (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thank you!*

I want to thank you all for all of your kind words & words of advice. I know, I know, she IS 15 already, I guess it's just that whole "letting go thing." I DO feel fortunate for having her this long, as I know how rare it is. I did post on the cancer site, & hopefully will find some answers there. Although, everyone's words of comfort help tremendously. I love her & hug her every day, & honestly every day I have her is just a blessing. I don't want to put her through surgery, & have her not make it through, or have a stroke or something, as I don't think I could forgive myself for having her suffer. I will keep you all posted, & thank you again-I feel I will need you all in the upcoming hard times ahead. It is nice to commiserate with those who understand-that they are NOT just animals-they are people-part of our families!
With a heavy heart & many thanks,
Chris,RN in NJ


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chris*

Chris

I am so sorry to hear about your girl's diagnosisl.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry that you had to find this wonderful forum this way. Many of us have had to say goodbye to our beloved friends. And there is never enough time - no matter how many years we are lucky enough to have them. . .


----------



## tine (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you so much Suzanne, it is so true,
Chris


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

There's never a right age, or time, Chris. 

I hope you find some answers and everything is going to be okay. Hugs to you and your girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chris*

Chris

My prayers are with Sierra and you.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I read in your other thread that you've made the decision to go with surgery and the new melanoma vaccine. I hope and pray that your baby comes through the surgery feeling well and with positive results. I'll be thinking of you on Monday when you go for your appt.


----------



## tine (Apr 5, 2010)

Actually, I'm just doing the homework about the surgery. I feel that for Sierra, I need to explore all of my options, so we shall see what the vet onc has to say. Will keep you posted.
Chris


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm also thinking about you and hope you get some encouraging information from the specialists.


----------



## tine (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you so much. I just feel I need to have all of my facts straight before I /we decide what is the best route to take.
Chris


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

So Sorry to hear this about Sierra, whatever decision you make, will be the best one for your baby.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying for you and Sierra.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Sierra. My prayers are with you as you make a decision.


----------



## tine (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi All,
Spent the morning at the Vet Onc. They were so absolutely fabulous-it really does take a special person to do what they do-really.
So, the news isn't good, as we had suspected. She took one listen to her lungs & said she didn't like what she heard, said she would think the disease is there, & wanted to do an immediate chest xray before discussing options-which if course-once I heard this-the tears started coming-& pretty much have not stopped. But I digress....the chest xray was clear for any large tumors, but not to say there is not micrscopic disease present- & as an RN, I know this. So, surgery is now completely off the table. She said,sure, you could do it, but as we've all discussed before, she's 15, & chances of a full, pain free recovery pretty much do not exist. So, my small, very, very small, glimmer of hope is gone. Plus, the episode of panting,barking etc from the other evening is disease related-more proof positive that it is in the lungs.
My baby is home, at my feet as we speak, & I will make it my mission to have whatever time she has left with me, as peaceful & comfortable as humanly possible. I will pray for God to give me the good grace to know when the time is right to say goodbye to the absolute best, most amazing friend & companion I have ever or will ever have. I thank you all for all of your sound advice, support & empathy. You have all been a Godsend, & am thankful you will all be here to get me through.
With the heaviest of hearts,
Chris, RN in NJ


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh Chris..I am so very very sorry. I wish I was there to give yo ua hug...and your sweet baby a pet. Enjoy the time you have and make every moment count. You will know when the time has come..I have been there. My prayers are with you all.
xxoo Amy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your sad news. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I too, am sorry the news wasn't better. Try not to worry about the days you won't have and focus on the ones you do. I am so glad you found us, we will be here for both of you, always. Take care.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry the news was not better. Enjoy the time you have together, spoil Sierra and take lots of pictures. Hugs to you both. We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chris*

Chris

So many of us here know and feel your pain-we will be here for you, as so many here have been there for us.

I agree with Claire's Mom, try to focus on the time you have with Sierra and not the time you don't.
We lost our Snobear (10 years, 3 mos.), so suddenly-unexpectedly, which just proved to Ken and I that we need to treasure every moment, every day, as if it was our last.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here are some pictures of beautiful, Sierra, that Tine sent*

Here are some pictures of beautiful Sierra, that TINE sent!!

Can't believe she is 15 1/2!!!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sierra is beautiful! What a lovely sweet face!


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

Awwww, she's a beauty! I love her sugarface!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

sorry to hear about Sierra. I wish I had answers for you - I'm sure someone might. Love her and hug her. What a gem she is.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Sierra is a beautiful girl! I love her face. She really is precious!


----------



## tine (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you for helping me post Karen, she IS gorgeous-isn't she???? I'm not bragging too much, am I?

Also-has anyone had any luck w/ the canine melanoma diet?
Willing to try anything!
Chris


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

How sweet she is !! I would try almost anything at this point, it can't hurt .


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Sierra is just gorgeous....sendig lots of prayers


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sierra*

Sierra sure is a knockout for 15 1/2 or any age for that matter!!

Chris, you are such a good Mom!!

***See Sierra's pictures on Page 3.*


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Chris

First of all Sierra is GORGEOUS!!! 

I have purposely stayed away from this thread. I recently went through oral cancer with my dog. We had 4 fabulous months after diagnosis. They really were not bad either. She had a couple days where we had to start her on pain meds then maybe alter her cocktail. But she did pretty good right up until what ended up being her last day. I am very fortunate. 

It is hard I do know and I am sending both you and Sierra cyber hugs. I hope things go well for you and you have plenty of time. We were both fortunate they contracted as seniors. My Maxine was 12 1/2. 

Hang in there! 
Ann


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ann*

Ann

I am so very sorry about your Maxine.


----------



## tine (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Ann,
Thank you so much for posting. I helps me feel I am not alone. I know what the harsh reality is. We were told we had 3 or 4 months as well. Would you mind too much telling about your precious Maxine? Did they recommend surgery for her? This is such a devastating illness, while I know we should consider ourselves fortunate that we have had them this long (12/1/2 for you before your loss) & 15 for me-it just seems like there is never enough time. Did you do any specoal diet things? I have just been researching somethings online & came across a few refernces to diet in slowing the growth progression. Where was Maxine's? Sierra's is on the base of her tongue. Again, I am, so, so ,so, sorry for your loss, & I hope my asking isn't too painful. If it is, I certainly do understand.
Again, my deepest sympathies for your Maxine,
Chris


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

Chris, do a search for yahoo groups on canine cancer. I don't have the link anymore, but when Chloe was diagnosed, they helped me tremendously.


----------



## tine (Apr 5, 2010)

Great idea, thanks so much!
C


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chris*

Chris

Hoping that Sierra and you are doing well today.


----------



## tine (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Karen,
Another good day-thank God!
Thanks for checking in! How are you & yours today?
Also had a nice msg from Max's Mom-she went through the same heartbreak we all are.
Chris


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chris*

So glad that Sierra and you are having a good day.

Smooch, Ken and I are doing o.k. I'm spoiling the heck out of her!

So glad that Max's Mom shared with you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I missed this thread till now. I am so sorry for your Sierra's diagnosis and know you are treasuring your time with her as we all should. I am praying for your girl so you get a lot of love and cuddle time together.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chris*

Chris

Hoping you and Sierra had a good weekend.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

tine said:


> Thank you for helping me post Karen, she IS gorgeous-isn't she???? I'm not bragging too much, am I?


I have no knowledge about oral melanoma, but it is not possible to brag too much! Sierra is beautiful. I love the oldsters.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Just read this thread and while I have not had to deal with cancer in my babies...my heart goes out to those who have. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Sierra .....she's beautiful!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sierra*

I have been checking with Chris every few days on Sierra, and so far Sierra is doing well-Chris was giving her Prime Rib for dinner the other night!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update on Sierra from Chris*

*Update on Sierra from Chris-*

Hi karen,
Had a crazy few days, bleeding from mouth, back & forth to vet, we are going to remove the tumor as a palliative measure & pursue the organic diet, & just hope & pray for the best. It's getting in the way of her eating, & I just need to keep her comfortable. It's not going to be a big invasive, lymphnode disscetion thing, just shaving it off the tongue so she can be more comfortable. I've been agonizing over this, & I just have to do it. Most likely it will be next fri-going back again tomorrow for check up.
Thanks for checking!
Hugs,

Chris


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Chris, I hope removing the tumor makes Sierra more comfortable. You sound like you're doing everything you can to support your girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Sierra & Chris could use some prayers, too, please.
Read my post from yesterday-she will have surgery next Friday.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sierra*

*UPDATE FROM CHRIS ON SIERRA:*

Sierra goes in tomorrow. My vet agreed that removing the "lesion" is a good idea. The poor thing was bleeding when she ate, I can't have her gpo thru that, I just can't. We will then continue w/ the organic & raw diet & hope & pray. I think just shaving off the lesion w/o "amputating" part of her poor little tongue is the right thing. I couldn't do that to my poor little baby. This way, she can enjoy her food. Honestly, by looking at her, aside from being 15, you'd never know there was anything up. Sooo, I'm praying she comes thru anesthesia w/o incident, & we should get her home by tomorrow pm, unless they want to monitor her overnight. Say a prayer, & I will certainly keep you updated.
Thank you so much for all of your support,
Your friend,
Chris


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'll say prayers for Sierra and her mom. I know how frightened Chris must be tonight.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll keep them both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Please pray for Sierra today-she's having surgery.

Pray for Chris, too.


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

Prayers and good thoughts heading their way!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*update FROM CHRIS ON 5/4/10*

UPDATE FROM CHRIS ON MAY 4, 2010:

Update from chris 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

UPDATE FROM CHRIS ON SIERRA-that I received this morning:
Sierra is doing AMAZING! The vet said yesterday she could not believe how well she did-never know she was 15. We were up a little-had to go out, & this I expected due to the IV fluids. She's on antibiotics & some pain meds, & I'm making her chop meat & rice-she DOES need a soft diet doesn't she? That being said-my baby is home, & is doing great! I am so relieved. I will try & post a pic of her, or at leats email to you-thanks for updating GRF-I've been so nuts, haven't even hit the forum.

Thanks for your support & prayers!
Hugs,
Chris


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She sounds like she is an amazing girl and tough too. I pray they will have a long time left with her and this surgery will take care of the melanoma. Please tell her we are thinking of her and Sierra.


----------



## tine (Apr 5, 2010)

*Sierra's Update*

Hi Everyone,
I want to thank you all for your prayers, love & support through these last difficult weeks, & to karen for helping me to keep you all updated.
Sierra came home around 6pm last evening, & they said they could not believe how great she did! Phew! I was praying all day. The drooling is gone, I'm cooking her chopmeat & rice & she is loving life! No bleeding-thank GOD & hopefully no discomfort from this rotten thing that's trying to claim my Sierra! They "got it all" & are sending it for a biopsy-I can still hope & pray it's NOT this awful melanoma, can't I? Well until I hear back that it IS, I am acting as if it's not-denial-I know.
Anyway-for now, she's here & doing great, & I thank you all, will update tomorrow,
Chris


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YEA!!!! Yes, enjoy every second.... just like she is !!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chris*

I am so happy that awful thing is gone from Sierra's mouth and that she will be able to eat comfortably!!

Can I come over for dinner? Just Kidding!!

Big puppy kisses to Sierra from Smooch and Tonka!!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

We are so glad everything went well and you have more quality time with Sierra. Enjoy every moment and spoil her. We will keep you both in our prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This is wonderful news! I'm so happy for Sierra and you, and yes, until you get news to the contrary, a positive attitude is the best way to approach it, otherwise you will stress yourself out too much.


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

Yay! I'm so glad she's doing well!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for Sierra's update !! We hope that you will only hear good news when the report comes back.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Great news, hope the results come back with no Cancer, wonderful she came thru the operation so well!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping for Sierra update from Chris!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update from chris on sierra-may 5*

*Here is today's update from Chris on Sierra!*

*Another great day! Thank GOD!  Biopsy should be w/in the next few days.
hugs & kisses back!
Chris & Sierra*


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Just read about your sweet Sierra. Hugs and prayers coming from me to both of you. I'm glad she is feeling better!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I too prefer to go with a positive attitude. I hope Sierra continues to do well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update from Chris on May 6*

*Update from Chris on May 6

Sierra is having a good day! Phew!

Please keep Sierra and Chris in your prayers-she should have the biopsy results in a few days.*


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Bumping. Is there an update on Sierra I'm missing? I'm wondering what her diagnosis was and how she is feeling.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sierra*

SIERRA:

Unfortunately, Chris said the diagnosis came back cancer, but the last I emld. her, a few days ago, Sierra was doing very well.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

I am so sorry about your baby...She is such a looker! Holy cow, she is stunning!!

It must be the hardest thing for you to be going through...wow, 15.5..what is your secret? It is never long enough. I just wish we could have them forever.

Bless you both
Victoria and Buddy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update on sierra*

*UPDATE ON SIERRA FROM CHRIS*

Sierra is doing well and enjoying meatballs!
Chris said she goes for her vet check tomorrow.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry about the diagnosis being cancer but I'm so happy she is doing well. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sierra*

Heard from Chris today and Sierra is doing well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sierra is at the rainbow bridge*

SIERRA IS AT THE RAINBOW BRIDGE

I am posting this for Chris, Sierra's Mom:

June 12, 2010
Hi Karen,
It is with the heaviest of hearts that I write to tell you my beloved, perfect Sierra left me this morning. She passed away in her sleep, right next to me, where she always sleeps. I am devastated beyond words. She gave me the most generous final gift, that I did not have to have her put to sleep. She just knew I could never do it. She had a beautiful day yesterday, got groomed on Wed, & was just fine as could be. I will miss her terribly, & I am just heartbroken.
I know you know how this feels. Thank you so much for being there,
Chris


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Doing well on May 26 and this news on June 12. I don't understand 

She was beautiful, I'm so glad Chris was able to be so close to her at the end. It is rather perfect, just wish it didn't have to be.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

I saw this before in the dedicated thread. Chris, I once again am so sorry. Please stay with us. GRF is a wonderful, supportive place and you are more than welcome here. My thoughts and prayers go out to you on this very tough time. God bless you, Seirra. You are simply beautiful.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for the loss of Sierra, but who could ask for a better passing? Quietly, without pain, in our sleep, lying next to one who loves us beyond all else.

Sleep well, beautiful girl.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sorry sweet Sienna has gone to the Rainbow Bridge.Glad she passed softly, thinking of you at this sad time.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh no, I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Sierra. She was such a beautiful and loved girl. HUGS.

This hurts so much, three loved Goldens passing in a week's span, three grieving families and hundreds of grieving forum friends.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry.................she really gave you several gifts, didn't she? She truly was beautiful. That grey golden face. How lovely. Duke is there with all the others to welcome her, I'm sure.

Too much heartache and sadness so recently. I almost cannot bear it...............


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

So sorry, no matter how old they are, we do not want to lose them.She was so pretty.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Sierra, but so glad she went peacefully in her sleep.

Sierra was a beautiful girl and I know will be sorely missed. Many cyber hugs coming your way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Sierra:

What a beautiful girl, rest in peace.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Sierra. I'm glad that you were with her when she left and that she did so peacefully. She was a beautiful girl. Sending my deepest condolences to you on this sad day.

Christine


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

STEVE: 

Thank you for the beautiful picture of Sierra!


----------

